# Soundstream ref 405 schematics?



## drjoel (May 2, 2012)

Hello

My tech is having trouble find schematics for my amp. Anyone here able to help me out? 

thanks!


----------



## drjoel (May 2, 2012)

Nevermind I found a set. Please delete thread


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

You got the schematics ?
Otherwise, I can email them to you.


----------



## Jody40 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey! Can i get a copy of the Schematics too? E-Mail to [email protected] Thanks


----------

